# Dropper Length?



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 18, 2016)

So, I am in the market for a dropper.

I know the diameter of my seat tube is 30.9 and it comes with a 400mm post

The reverb has a 30.9 option in 390 and 440mm option.  How do you know which length to get?

Edit - By being a total idiot, I didn't do a quick goolge search. Turns out there are threads all over on it. Something about measuring the exposed post and accounting for the collar length. I'll give it a go. On another note, does anyone have experience with anything other than the Reverb?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't have any experience with any dropper posts, though I'd like to give some a try.  Definitely use google to research any posts you're thinking of, some of them don't have a very good reputation for reliability.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2016)

I am looking into one too. No experience either.  Thomspons and KS's are suppose to be good. I have also read bad reviews on the Fox one.  I am looking into the internal cable ones.


----------



## buellski (Mar 21, 2016)

My Kona came with the KS eten remote. It is on the lower end of their models and only has 100mm of travel. I've been very happy with it, but I would like one with a little more travel. This is the first one I've ever had, and I wouldn't go back to not having one. I did have a small issue last season with it not staying extended, but it just needed a good cleaning.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2016)

I am looking into these.  http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/magura-vyron-elect-seatpost-150mm-524197/wg_id-1815


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I am looking into these.  http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/magura-vyron-elect-seatpost-150mm-524197/wg_id-1815



Interesting!  I hadn't heard of those.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2016)

bvibert said:


> Interesting!  I hadn't heard of those.


The little added cost over an internally routed post may be worth it.  Sometimes you have to pull the bottom bracket to get the cable up the frame post.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 22, 2016)

bvibert said:


> Interesting!  I hadn't heard of those.



He likes it because it has a "massage" function.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 24, 2016)

The Vyron will not work for me.  The minimum height with full extension is 207mm and my current seat post is only exposed 150mm.


----------

